# California/Nevada Reduce Bird Program



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a bad deal here.....
http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/news/...ory-bird-programming-in-california-and-nevada


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Speaking of Solar...*

http://www.countynewsonline.org/blogs/2012/aug/bliss-al080412.html

*Obama's Green Policy Accomplishments*

By Al Bliss
Article compiled from from GAJ Newsletter [[email protected]]​"You didn't build that, someone else did that. Someone (government) gave you help along the way." Barack Obama, who has never built a thing and has lived off the government and other peoples' work all of his life.
Below are examples of companies that really were built with government help. This is what happens in business when you depend on help from the government. 
ARTICLE BY THE LINCOLN JOURNAL STAR
"THINGS ACCOMPLISHED BY OBAMA'S GREEN POLICIES" 
1. RASER TECHNOLOGIES in 2010, which has fewer than 10 employees, was given $33 million to build a power plant. According to the Wall Street Journal the company FILED FOR BANKRUPTCY HEARING this year. 
2. ECOtality in 2009 was given $126.2 million for the installation of 14,000 car chargers in 5 states. The company has since incurred more than $45 million in losses, and the company is under investigation for insider trading. 
3. NEVADA GEOTHERMAL POWER was given $98.5 million in 2010. The New York Times reported in October that the company is in "financial turmoil," and there was significant doubt the company's ability to continue as a going concern. 
4. FIRST SOLAR was given $3 billion for power plants in Arizona and California, and Business week reported their stocks fell to a record low after reporting $401 million restructuring costs, and had fired 30 percent of its workforce. 
5. ABOUND SOLAR was given $400 million to build photo-voltaic panel factories. Forbes reports in February the company halted production and laid off 180 employees. In June of 2012, Abound went BANKRUPT. 
6. BEACON POWER was given $43 million even though Standard and Poor's had given the company a dismal outlook. Last fall the company received a delisting from NASDAQ and has FILED FOR BANKRUPTCY. 
7. SUNPOWER was given $1.2 billion and as of January owed more than it was worth. 
8. BRIGHT SOURCE was given $1.6 billion and then posted a string of net losses totaling $177 million. 
9. SOLYNDRA, a solar panel manufacture, was given $535 million and since then has gone BANKRUPT. 
NOW HERE IS WHAT IS MOST INTERESTING IN THIS ARTICLE BY THE LINCOLN JOURNAL STAR: 
"Of all these grants and loans *71* percent of the money went to "individuals who were bundlers", members of Obama's NATION FINANCE COMMITTEE, or large donors to the Democratic Party." 
BTW: Tonopah Solar got $737 million (larger than Solyndra) Tonopah Solar is run by Nancy Pelosi's brother-in-law.


hey, so while we're on the subject of peeing money away:
​ ​ ​ edited by wyogoob​ no politics please​ ​


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Yikes! It is good to know that Delta Waterfowl is quick to protest that kind of thinking. It is truly sad that the USFWS would consider cutting back on migratory bird issues to try and catch up with energy development issues that affect other wildlife. I guess it costs a lot to run these agencies, but it really hurts to see how much money the Feds pee away on silly stuff. 
Example: I just read an article about how the US congress finally fixed (dems and repubs actually worked together!) the broken federal flood insurance program that was *losing billions of dollars*, but it was only in effect a year or so before they gutted it and put it back to its old broken ways because they couldn't face the pressure of doing the fiscally responsible thing. Dang, I bet the UWFWS could use even *one* of the 24 billion dollars lost in the Federally Subsidized Flood Insurance Program to do great things for wildlife!
R


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

wait, wait..wait. sometimes I have a hard time with the big words, I'm just a Framer. so can you explain this to me so a dumb person can understand!?! does that mean limited to no more duck hunting in those areas? or what...................AND, it sounds to me like a great opportunity to create more job's, not pull people off one job to do another!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> wait, wait..wait. sometimes I have a hard time with the big words, I'm just a Framer. so can you explain this to me so a dumb person can understand!?! does that mean limited to no more duck hunting in those areas? or what...................AND, it sounds to me like a great opportunity to create more job's, not pull people off one job to do another!


 It means the Feds are going to spend resources on solar and renewable energy rather than worry about waterfowl. It doesn't mean no duck hunting in those states, it just means the Feds aren't going to support some of the programs associated with waterfowl.

"An internal USFWS memo written by Eric Davis, assistant regional director for USFWS Region 8, declares that traditional migratory bird responsibilities - including work on the Pacific Flyway Council, assistance to habitat joint ventures and duck stamp and junior duck stamp program - will cease for the foreseeable future"

It's great to see Delta Waterfowl taking a stand on this.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

those bastages!!!! yup sounds like feds and special interest groups, don't get me wrong i'm all for renewable energy and things of that nature, sure, great! BUT why not sub that out to private American made companies and open the gate for more job opportunity?? oh yeah the feds


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak, 71% of the nearly 7 BILLION ($6,992,700,000) is quite a number in lost cash that could/would have been better spent on things such as infrastructure, cleaner refining, better more efficient combustion practices in vehicle manufacture, and proven programs.

Sorry Goob, it's just getting increasingly difficult to tell the government's green jobs subsidies apart from the friends and family rewards program.


----------

